# Violence Hits Home



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

We live in a group of condo buildings with variable numbers of families depending upon which particular building you enter. Ours has 4 doors on each floor. Over the past few months there have been several break ins - and lately these have escalated to being during the day where the intruders break off the small part of the "security" locks and come in through the front door. Most happen with the building with only 2 doors per floor - T3's.

This weekend, one of the large Schindler electronic pads was removed from an elevator. Today, OH began vacation and I mentioned that there were 3 people in the hallway in the cable/gas/water closet about 5:30 PM. He went out to ask who they were and were told "Zon". When he asked for ID, he was told "NO" so he asked them to leave. The refused and proceeded to attack my OH. I began screaming, hitting the guy myself to get him off of my OH and was also attacked by one of the women. 

In addition to the attack, none of the 2 neighbours on my floor even thought to call the police. One neighbour came in from a run and simply said " CALMA, CALMA" and went into his apartment, locking his door. I was finally able to get 112 answered and told the police what was happening. They appeared after at least 20 minutes. OH and two neighbours from another building had locked the exit door and when the cops arrived, they found the group on floor 4.

We've been to hospital, OH is bruised and banged up. Police reports were taken. I'm now terrified, afraid to be here and afraid of going out and leaving the dogs even to go to the store for fear of retaliation. I feel like the police did nothing and treated this like it was less than serious. Do the people actually work for Zon? Will we ever know? When we press charges will it all be a big farce? I grew up in NYC and maybe have my expectations too high??

Pepper spray, mace, etc. are all illegal here. I guess I should have grabbed the spray deodorant to stop the attack on my OH. I'm so stressed about this even hours later.

Thanks (again) for the space to vent and I'm sorry for such a negative post.


----------



## diamantelady (Jan 31, 2010)

Good God thats absolutley awful, are you going to be ok? cant you go to the embassay or get any help at all, what about the Mods can they offer you and advice or help, I do hope you get the help you need


----------



## mrforja (Apr 3, 2011)

So sorry and very shocked to read your news my thoughts are with you.


----------



## spada (Jan 21, 2011)

I understand that you feel bad about what happened, everyone wants to feel secure and being attacked can be a shock. So you don't know if the people were truely working for zon?
About pressing charges, i think it will be useless cause even for bigger crimes, they left people free to go. I think that you can look for defensive protection even if it is illegal, portuguese law and its application are much less severe as in the usa.


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

The guy works as a sub contractor for Zon and had his wife and a friend with him! Several criminal/civil charges have been filed, Zon has been given a complaint (we're not even Zon customers so the guy made serious false allegations, too). Since the woman attacked me, I've also filed charges. 2 days after the attack we're finally being sent to the forensic police unit. Thankfully I took photos of the initial injury to my OH's neck where the guy choked him with the clipboard and we've got our hospital records from that night.

Unfortunately for the police, I'm venting my frustration at them, reminding them I lived in NYC and know how REAL police work is done. I've also reminded them that my embassy has been notified. Walked into the police station yesterday and they were all watching a movie on some cable channel! (Zon...?) LOL


----------



## spada (Jan 21, 2011)

you made a bad move here, portuguese people think they know better than everyone and don't have to take lessons, even worse if it's from a foreigner. As to had seen them watch tv while working, it's usual, try to go there when there's a soccer game and you will be even more surprised.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

So sorry that you have had this nasty experience. I hope things are begining to calm down for you and that you get the result you want.


----------



## lulu83 (Jun 8, 2011)

That's just horrid and where snouts is your condo based you put faith in the police it's the same in uk always something better to do.


----------



## Benny Dorm (Mar 24, 2010)

As Judge Judy would say, "there are always two sides to a story", why didn't your husband just walk back indoors and call the police if he thought the "intruders" were not who they said they were. Being asked to produce ID by a foreigner and possibly the manner in which they were asked when they had legitimate cause to be there, then being told to leave would put anyone's back up. Condeming the "intruders" and the GNR before getting both sides of the story seems a little unfair, perhaps that is why the GNR treated it the way they did.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

And jumping to conclusions about her Husband being a foreigner is also wrong. He is Portuguese and a thoroughly nice man too, and let me say that if I found some people in my building and I asked them for i.d. and they refused, I too would have thrown them out. 
This wasn't some expat couple getting uppity, they asked for i.d. and were promptly attacked, if you think that's right, regardless of nationality, then you have got a screw loose.


----------



## lulu83 (Jun 8, 2011)

Here here 


----------



## Benny Dorm (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't think it is right that this "thoroughly nice man" was attacked but I find it hard to believe that a simple polite request to produce an ID would provoke such a response. In your case, your response to my post demonstrates exacly the attitude that was probably adopted by your thoroughly nice friend.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Totally agree Silvers


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

You know what? You jumped to the conclusion that someone I regard as a friend deserved a good kicking from some thug, just because he may be foreign and then say he might not get justice because of the same reason and then you get upset at my reply?
We wil have to meet up someday and you can ask me for my i.d.


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Silvers! I was in no way disrespectful to the PSP - that's not who I am. They asked where I lived in the USA and it brought up how things are done there. One point might be right - OH although Portuguese had the right idea and reason about asking because he never thought the guy would react like he did - looking back I wish he'd simply come in and ignored it. But the other side is that we've had so many break-ins over the past months in each (except ours) of the 6 buildings that we're all on "high alert". If we'd called the police they would not have seen anything wrong as the guy is a sub contractor for Zon although having his wife and a friend with him wasn't correct, it wasn't a crime. Only his reaction to being asked to give ID or leave made it a criminal offense to begin with.


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

I posted here not to cause arguments nor to point fingers at PSP or anyone. My point was to be able to vent, to be able to share feelings and not have anyone judge the experience. 

It's upsetting to think that something like this happened just outside my door, in a "secure" condo, where without showing ID the guy never should have been let in the building. He showed false papers to the older gentleman who did let him in at the door and who didn't think to ask for his photo ID. Silvers, I know you and don't want you upset about any of this - you know me and my OH. We're quiet people, reserved and not the sort to aggravate anyone. 

We had and have the right to ask for ID for anyone entering the building for services but the guy must have known he was doing wrong (he was) as he was closing down the 4 free channels the building has an agreement with Zon to give to those as their clients (we have Meo) so the "other side to the story" is that the guy was either showing off to his wife and friend or seriously mis-trained. We only found this out yesterday that he'd been shutting down people's services for no reason. 

Although I do know of few people who post here, I hope to be able to meet any of you don't already know us & who would think we're the sort to instigate the situation because I can assure you you'd realize we're not after spending time with us.

I can assure you that from now on anything I post, if I ever post here again, will be only happy, good news for all posts.


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

silvers said:


> And jumping to conclusions about her Husband being a foreigner is also wrong. He is Portuguese and a thoroughly nice man too, and let me say that if I found some people in my building and I asked them for i.d. and they refused, I too would have thrown them out.
> This wasn't some expat couple getting uppity, they asked for i.d. and were promptly attacked, if you think that's right, regardless of nationality, then you have got a screw loose.


Most definitely agree with silvers! Very sad to hear what has gone on too.
Very frightening where ever you are.


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

blackirishgirl said:


> I posted here not to cause arguments nor to point fingers at PSP or anyone. My point was to be able to vent, to be able to share feelings and not have anyone judge the experience.
> 
> It's upsetting to think that something like this happened just outside my door, in a "secure" condo, where without showing ID the guy never should have been let in the building. He showed false papers to the older gentleman who did let him in at the door and who didn't think to ask for his photo ID. Silvers, I know you and don't want you upset about any of this - you know me and my OH. We're quiet people, reserved and not the sort to aggravate anyone.
> 
> ...


I feel for you and your o.h. we all have the right to ask for an i.d. for anyone coming into your area or home, and if they are genuine they will be very obliging and produce their i.d. obviously this guy was not entitled to be there and you had the unfortunate reprecussian or him being " found out" . We can all say that in reflection we could have handled the problem differently but we all just go with our instincts which is to ask the polite question for their i.d. I hope you both recover and are able to get over the trauma. 
Keep posting :clap2::clap2:


----------

